# Tool Post help Please!



## Fremen (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi All,

So as some know I just got a SB 9a. It comes with all sorts of tooling.

I am missing two parts for my lantern tool post.

Canuck has lent me his so I could finish a project. But I will have to return it at some point.

The rocker and the part it rocks against.



My hope is that someone has them and no longer needs them or someone is looking for a project.
That said any help would be great.
I will some time in the future upgrade to a QCTP but for now and even after it is nice to have all the parts for a tool.


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 5, 2014)

I might have those parts for you. My only fear is that they might be from a bigger lantern. Maybe give me a diameter of the steel bushing and the length of the rocker that you have on loan. If mine fit, you can have them for nothing.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 5, 2014)

Some might advocate moving directly to a Quick Change Tool Post (QCTP).
I've not used one. There are likely advantages.

I've got an original lantern on my 10" Logan. I'm adequately pleased with it's performance.
I run a 4way post on my Gisholt Ram Turret and Boye & Emmes engine lathes.

Likely you can find free plans on the internet for what ever you are looking for.
Should you want an assist, in having one built for you, or helping you to build your own. Then....
Please provide some specifics to your needs. Likely you can find a HM looking for a project that he/she would sell you at near cost.

Please don't despair we got you covered! You are a HM member!  
What would you really like? You have many options and careful consideration of your many options is appropriate.
You are have the luxury of starting from scratch.

Do the right thing.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Fremen (Jul 7, 2014)

cuseguy said:


> I might have those parts for you. My only fear is that they might be from a bigger lantern. Maybe give me a diameter of the steel bushing and the length of the rocker that you have on loan. If mine fit, you can have them for nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.



Hi,

Just saw this now.

Will get some measurements tonight for you.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Andre (Jul 7, 2014)

There are lots of parts for them on ebay. You can also use a 4 way TP. Nothing wrong with them just they seem to get a bad rap.


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 7, 2014)

Fremen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw this now.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure mine is a bigger lantern, possibly from a SB13. But maybe you can work with it. I agree with the others though. Even a cheap QCTP is better than a lantern imo. But I understand budgetary concerns also. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 7, 2014)

I  made a one of these to solve a spur of the moment situation. No doubt there are some specifications but I haven't tried to locate them. Having a mill helps in the "post" fabrication otherwise there is some drilling and filing involved.

I started by making the rectangular mount for the cross slide in my 4 jaw first then followed with the bushing from a rectangular bar stock.Turning the bushing was really interesting as I just put the cross slide at a slight angle then hand turned the cross slide to form the dish shape in the bushing.  Make a note of the angle of the cross slide as it may be required to set the radius on the end of a 3/8" or ? strap fastened to the face plate to form the adjustment wedge. I did not have a mill on my first attempt so I used a bar the same width as the bushing diameter. After that came the post from a piece of 1" round. The groove in the post did not end up on center but it does work ok. There is quite a bit of hacksaw and filing work involved.

I left out dimensions since you will have to fabricate to fit your machine. Also some of the more obvious steps were left out simply to avoid being long winded.

There have been some good offers and comments in this thread and I will also help in any way I can.

Have a good day

Ray

P. S. I like the lantern post better at this time as making setups with the rectangular post is some what more difficult.


----------



## Fremen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi cuseguy,

Here are the measurements. Not the best but gets the idea.

Rocker w 0.4
Rocker L 1.9

Collar outer diameter 2.0
Collar inner diameter 0.9

Here is to hoping it is close.


----------



## NightWing (Jul 8, 2014)

Ring and rocker.


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Haha my bad ....ring

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Fremen (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought collar was a good name for it.


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Fremen said:


> Hi cuseguy,
> 
> Here are the measurements. Not the best but gets the idea.
> 
> ...


I wrote a post with the sizes of my rocker and ring this morning and just realized that I must have not hit send! Anyway, here is the specs on my rocker and ring.
Ring:
OD 2.245"
ID 1.2585"
Rocker
Length 2.18"
Width 
.4965"

Definitely bigger than yours, but I think you could mill the rocker width and turn the Ring down. The only issue is whether the ring ID being .35" too large will affect things.


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok, hold the phones! I was digging through my old SB stuff and found a ring that is almost perfectly sized for your post. Instead of it being a "bowl" shape all the way around, it is only done so in the rocker groove area. So you would still need to mill down the rocker width, but the grooved ring should be a perfect fit. Here is a pic of everything I have in lantern posts. You pay the $6 small flat-rate priority, it is all yours to do as you want I have no need for any lantern stuff.


----------



## Fremen (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks CG,

PM inbound


----------

